# Introducing....



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet,sweet face!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just the cutest guy. His personality just shines thru his eyes and smile. I would grab him in a heartbeat if I was looking for a dog.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome guy, looks like a lion ! Shouldn't have any trouble finding him a great forever home!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, he is gorgeous! What a sweet sugar face! Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Chief is handsome old gold for sure. He looks like a perfect golden goof. (that is a good thing) :


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Chief is handsome old gold for sure. He looks like a perfect golden goof. (that is a good thing) :


Thank you! He is a goof and he is giving my 2 year old a run for the money. He certainly doesn't act like any 10 year old I've ever met. He is forever smiling and waggin his tail.


----------



## jchamp (May 10, 2010)

AWWW! He is so handsome!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh he looks SO sweet!!! Thanks for fostering him!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I love the first picture! He's very handsome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chief*

Allan

Your pictures are wonderful and I just LOVE CHIEF!! 

What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I love "old gold face"! He looks like a keeper to me....!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh! He's WONDERFUL! I wonder if Griff would like an older brother... - where are you? :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a cute face on him!!! He looks like sure has a ton of personality and like he is a great boy to have around! You'll have to keep us updated with lots of frequent pics of this boy, I have a feeling he will have his forever home in no time!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy you have there and would you check out that fabulous coat! Fingers crossed that he finds the perfect home soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I love this beautiful guy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's just beautiful!!!!! He's about the same age as my Reno...he'll be 10 in June. He's still a goofy guy at his age....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He is so cute and looks like such a happy guy!


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the new foster  Adorable dog! Potential foster failure? xD


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a wonderful guy you are fostering, thanks for doing so


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Oh my gosh! He's WONDERFUL! I wonder if Griff would like an older brother... - where are you? :


That would be a pretty long drive . We live in Washington State.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Allan's Girl said:


> That would be a pretty long drive . We live in Washington State.


Stranger things have happened!!! Just ask Marlene 

What a cutie pie - he looks so happy! I love the look of content on his face in that last picture


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

OceanTheGolden said:


> Congratulations on the new foster  Adorable dog! Potential foster failure? xD


Yup, there's always a chance of failed foster :doh:. I love them all. If that happens though, I can't help anymore dogs. DH says 3 dogs is the limit. So..... I try to suck it up and let them go to a new furever home. It is easier to let them go, when you find the right person for them . Tears are still shed though.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

That first picture almost made me spit water on my monitor! :lol:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Allan's Girl said:


> That would be a pretty long drive . We live in Washington State.


Dang! Hmmm - I have a couple of Golden loving friends that live there though!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*That first pic would be a good one for the Caption thread!*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hail to the Chief, may he find the perfect home! Thanks for fostering!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful face i just love the older goldens and i am glad you have taken on an older dog its so sad at that age when they have no home


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Hail to the Chief, may he find the perfect home! Thanks for fostering!


LOL. Hail to the Chief. That's too darned funny.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the first picture. Looks like a happy and handsome guy! There is a special place in heaven for you and all of the wonderful foster parents! Someday, maybe my husband will let me foster.... But I know I'd fail, every single time!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> But I know I'd fail, every single time!


Oh my gosh, I know the feeling. I almost failed with this sweet boy. I got past it though (at least I hope I did) and that is a good thing, because if I fail I can't foster anymore. 2 dogs in this house is a good amount. 2 plus a foster and it's really crowded in here. I had 2 fosters at the same time once and vowed never to do that again. 4 dogs is way too many for me. I couldn't take a step without stepping on dog, LOL. So I try really hard to help them and then find them a great family.


----------

